# JCU (Joint Communications Unit)



## MC (22 Nov 2005)

It looks like they are an airborne comm unit that works in support of US special forces. From what I've read (http://www.bragg.army.mil/JCU%2Drecruiting/page2.html), it looks very interesting and exactly like what I'd be looking for. I know many foreign exchanges are available to canadians, and I know many who have done the ranger course, foreign legion, etc. have posted here, so I figured there was a chance that someone who had done training with the JCU, or worked with them, could maybe give me some more information. For starters, does anyone know if Canadians have done the JCU course (if there is such a course upon entrance in the unit..) in the past?

thanks.


----------

